# Multiple Bolts with Minis?



## cjnj (Oct 14, 2015)

Quick question. I love my new TiVo Bolt and 4 Minis. However, we ran into a problem with the tuner limits. If I add another Bolt and return one of the Minis, will the other Minis on my network see all eight tuners? Thanks.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, sort of. When you set up the Mini, you select its "host" DVR -- e.g. the Bolt.

With 2 possible hosts, you can assign Minis to whichever one you want.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And you can change hosts in just a few seconds. But that is really only needed to watch live TV. Since you can stream from any of the TiVos on the same LAN and account without changing Hosts.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

cjnj said:


> Quick question. I love my new TiVo Bolt and 4 Minis. However, we ran into a problem with the tuner limits. If I add another Bolt and return one of the Minis, will the other Minis on my network see all eight tuners? Thanks.


On each TiVo Mini, you'll go into Settings & Messages > Settings > Remote & Devices > TiVo DVR Connection and choose which Bolt will be your host DVR.

When you watch Live TV on a TiVo Mini, it uses one of the tuners from the host DVR.

When you go to "My Shows" on a TiVo Mini, it lists all the shows from the host DVR. But at the bottom of the "My Shows" list, you'll be able to select any other TiVos on your home network to watch (or transfer) shows from that DVR.


----------



## cjnj (Oct 14, 2015)

Got it. Thanks!


----------

